
Are you building an empire, sparking a powder keg, or starting a movement? - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/02/are-you-building-an-empire-sparking-a-powder-keg-or-starting-a-movement.html
======
Towle_
This is the source of the "ideas aren't important" and/or "ideas are a dime-a-
dozen" and/or "idea guys are worthless" mindset(s).

The trick is to be able to differentiate between movements (in the phrasing of
Weinberg's post) and powder kegs/empires. Without established idea guy cred
(think Jobs, Bezos, et al) nobody's going to believe you have that ability--
at least not on the magnitude you believe yourself to have it. They'll tell
you "everybody has ideas" or "I have tons of ideas too" or whatever. No...
everybody has _movement ideas_. Just you wait. :)

------
Roridge
Wouldn't I just love to be a powder keg.

------
dawson
I'm going for sparking a powder keg, followed by starting a movement and
resulting in building an empire :)

------
JustRick
Duck Duck Go: fowl movement? (epi0Bauqu knows i am joking of course)

